# Its all about the ingredients



## botanique (Mar 23, 2005)

Forgive me, please. Perhaps sometimes I say too much, perhaps not enough. I have said it before, and I will say it again -- I am so grateful to be part of this family. Its not just about cooking, or "chefing," or whatever you want to call it. Its about understanding the underlying makeup, spirit, soil, skin... character, that we share. If I offended anyone, I deeply apologize. That was never my intention. I felt, and still feel, that I found a place to go and share, even if my education and awards weren't in the culinary field. However, my many "teachers" as I grew up I think would be very proud of me in that even though I have a masters in biology, it is the identification of herbs and spices at the knee of Mrs. Feeley that I identify with the most.....

We are all human, and sometimes our emotions cause us to quiver. okay. Just let me say, that what I love most about this group/forum, is that we "get it." 

So, when are you all coming to my house for supper?


----------



## mezzaluna (Aug 29, 2000)

Botanique, we're glad you're a member here. Keep the posts coming!

I'd love to come for dinner, but for the moment it'll have to be a virtual one. I'll keep the invitation in mind. 

Mezzaluna


----------



## botanique (Mar 23, 2005)

OK -- virtual dinner coming up. Sorry, its gonna include food in content -- don't forward me! ;-)

I did coq au vin yesterday... perhaps I should do a rerun of lobster ravioli, with a cajun sauce, arugula for greens with shredded jicama... mustard, definitely. It needs something else though.....


----------



## botanique (Mar 23, 2005)

BTW -- Mezz, thank you.


----------



## ogreplate (Mar 2, 2006)

I'm glad to hear we have someone with a biology background in our midst. About a year ago I started a new hobby. I love the outdoors, when I'm not in the kitchen odds are I've got a pack on somewhere in the woods. My new excuse to get out is mushroom hunting. I recently moved to Texas, so its not as prime picking as Oregon was, but I want to start getting back to my new hobby. People have said their is plenty to be found in this state as well. If you don't mind I may pick your brain in the future. I don't know if their is a way to send pictures of specimens through this site or not, but some help with ID would be wonderful. Are you up for it? Please. Thanks.


----------



## mezzaluna (Aug 29, 2000)

Ogreplate, Shroomgirl is quite well-informed when it comes to fungus.  You might want to contact her too.


----------



## botanique (Mar 23, 2005)

ogre -- be more than happy to help. I'll do the best I can. I used to help identify shrooms at the botanical gardens in Mendocino while I was there.... However, I must agree with Mezz, that Shroomgirl may be your best bet, and she's a sweetheart and probably wouldn't mind at all.


----------



## ogreplate (Mar 2, 2006)

Thanks. I'll also check with shroomgirl. The more help the better. Its always fun to be able to share your hobbies and interests with others. Does anyone know how I can send specimen pictures to cheftalk members? Thanks. I appreciate everyone's offers of help and suggestions.


----------



## botanique (Mar 23, 2005)

PM me and I'll give you my email address.


----------



## chrose (Nov 20, 2000)

Don't be silly, and as soon as possible!


----------



## botanique (Mar 23, 2005)

OK. You all need to make a trip to California -- to my "in the process of looking less of a disaster" 6 acres on the delta, with the 1125 square foot octagon house with a blue roof soon to be a bed and breakfast after we win the lottery and build the big house.... 

Lets have an event. Eating, wine tasting, motorcycles, laughter....


----------



## castironchef (Oct 10, 2005)

I'm not too far away, so just let me know when you want us over!

I, too, have enjoyed your posts. Keep 'em coming.


----------



## chef kaiser (Mar 12, 2006)

hi, 

i think you found a friend, to support you, even though i grew up as a chef. However my master was a true chef and teacher with Gold Medals with the Swiss Team in all Culinary Olypics in his time. Every Friday afternoon i had to sit in his office and he asked me the Why of cooking. 

i can support you, many chefs dont even understand the sience of cooking, they learn from mistakes every day, at the point a reasonable customer complaints. 

Biology is an very important subject to be a chef, it was one of my favorit subject as a young boy, besides geography and math in my school days. Language i failed in that time but today not anymore as i caught up with it. 

but lets laugh together, how many Chef have to understood HACCP imposed by USPH first, as biologically they are no true chef with dirty kitchens. 

regards


----------



## shroomgirl (Aug 11, 2000)

Put the pot on to boil........middle of April is wide open and I am so ready to play in Central California. Let's see if I can finish organizing Kid's Day at the market, catch a cheap flt and head your way. Randii McNair (Davis Farmer's Market manager) wants info on the university program in which I'm consulting, Alice Waters owes me dinner....maybe this time our schedules will cooperate.....Kelly McKowen said he'd hook me up with a wild edible forager in Napa....ok it's time let's shake off the winter and have a Spring Fling!
I've got the goat cheese, leaf lard and black raspberry jam....plus assorted shmellies.


----------



## botanique (Mar 23, 2005)

Wow. <sniff sniff> Tears are actually welling. LOL 

Hey shroom, if Alice owes you dinner, that's excuse enough to head on out! 

I say we shoot for the end of April. I presume weekdays not weeknds are better for most of you. If this flies, I am quite excited! :bounce:

I promise not to do a ROTFLMAO in person   

Need coffee, then I'll be able to post with both eyes open in a bit.


----------



## botanique (Mar 23, 2005)

Kaiser et al... thank you.

It may be a little too far for you to travel K, but my husband may be in your neck of the woods soon!

Shroom -- would you still be free end of April, or does it have to be mid?

Cheers, Stevie


----------



## jock (Dec 4, 2001)

Well, I'm in the City - not far away at all. I can come with the missus anytime. She doesn't cook but she likes when others do.

Is this shaping up to be a mini CT gathering? Let's hope so.

Jock


----------



## botanique (Mar 23, 2005)

Jock, I am liking where this is going.


----------



## shroomgirl (Aug 11, 2000)

Funny April 1st wedding then April 30th Women's Gala at Wash U....nothing in between. Yet.


End of April right now is ok. I've got a big event April 30th, Market opens on May 20th and of course there are all kinds of things that have to be done prior to 5am 5/20.


----------



## panini (Jul 28, 2001)

ogreplate,
If you take a little fossil guide with you it might make it a little less boring. You'll find many in any river bed or wash. Been taking the kiddos for years. We have a couple registered at SMU.
Also, watch the ranchers. It is always best to go to the big house to get permission. There are many mushroom gathers that look for specific kinds, and the good ole boys don't take to them well. They might just relieve you of your duties before asking what kind of mushrooms your looking for


----------



## shroomgirl (Aug 11, 2000)

ogre and I corresponded via e-mail.....basically I said identifying shrooms is best done on site with a mycologist or someone proficient.....it's not something to monkey around with...you know what they say, "there are old mushroom hunters, bold mushroom hunters but NO old bold hunters." North America Mycological Association has chapters all over, they are the best resource for shrooms in your area. Good people.


----------



## cakerookie (Sep 10, 2005)

Yep, you are talking to the right one she knows her shrooms. Good info...


----------



## botanique (Mar 23, 2005)

Shroom -- I agree with you. Solid advice.


----------

